# Which company offers the best book light ?



## Yorick (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm searching for a reliable and powerful book light for reading in bed at night . I've narrowed it down to three :

http://www.mightybright.com/Book-Lights/XtraFlex2-LED-Book-Light/

http://ecologicmart.com/fullest-reading-book-light-for-bed-smd-led/

http://www.luminolite.com/#!products/cpax

Which one do you suggest and why ? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## brickbat (Jan 7, 2016)

None of 'em. At least without seeing them. I'd be afraid they all have cheap POS bluish-white LEDs in them...


----------



## campingnut (Jan 7, 2016)

My wife has the mighty bright above and she likes it. It has a nice flood without a bright spot. The tint isn't warm, but it's not too bad for the price. A quality headlamp is the way to go if you want a good tint. I do not know of a "quality" book light.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 7, 2016)

:thumbsup:


brickbat said:


> None of 'em. At least without seeing them. I'd be afraid they all have cheap POS bluish-white LEDs in them...



Well , if you had to choose one from the list ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Yorick (Jan 7, 2016)

campingnut said:


> My wife has the mighty bright above and she likes it. It has a nice flood without a bright spot. The tint isn't warm, but it's not too bad for the price. A quality headlamp is the way to go if you want a good tint. I do not know of a "quality" book light.



The Mighty has 20 lumens compared with 15 for the Luminolite. Both have a one year warranty. However, the Ecologic has a lifetime warranty. I can't seem to determine the amount of lumens for the Ecologic ...


----------



## sidecross (Jan 7, 2016)

I use a Zebralight H302w CR123 Flood Headlamp Neutral White Head-Lamp. :thumbsup:


----------

